# Surf this weekend



## AirForceJack (Oct 3, 2011)

Well whos doin some fishin this weekend and what do you expect this weather to do... Might actually be better lol anyone hittin freeport, san luis pass area?
Tight Lines out there fellas!!:cheers:


----------



## Devin 85 (Jul 19, 2012)

was gonna try to go to gorta but the wind is gonna be worse there the freeport...may try surfside or the pass...be out there tomorrow morning....look for a white trailer set up....


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

Going to Surfside on Sunday with a few buddies. Driving a dinky green 2004 Hyundai accent. Stop by and say hello if ya see me. Always good to meet a 2cooler.


----------



## Justin_Smithey (Aug 26, 2011)

I may give it a shot monday depending on conditions.


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm out this weekend boys. I have to go on a church retreat for my upcoming wedding in October. Good luck to everyone! I'm looking forward to reading some reports.


----------



## AirForceJack (Oct 3, 2011)

Devin 85 said:


> was gonna try to go to gorta but the wind is gonna be worse there the freeport...may try surfside or the pass...be out there tomorrow morning....look for a white trailer set up....


Sweet good luck out there!!!!


----------



## AirForceJack (Oct 3, 2011)

Spectaker said:


> Going to Surfside on Sunday with a few buddies. Driving a dinky green 2004 Hyundai accent. Stop by and say hello if ya see me. Always good to meet a 2cooler.


Sounds good bro good luck to yall out there!!!


----------



## spicyitalian (Jan 18, 2012)

Was going to go to surfside. I'm stuck at work imaging computers before all the kids get back for school on Monday.


----------



## AirForceJack (Oct 3, 2011)

HuntinforTail said:


> I'm out this weekend boys. I have to go on a church retreat for my upcoming wedding in October. Good luck to everyone! I'm looking forward to reading some reports.


Well congrats to ya hope she likes fishin!!


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

Ended up with a bunch of whiting, two rat reds, one undersized spec and a 3 foot blacktip (I think?). 
Excellent day on the water.


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

AirForceJack said:


> Well congrats to ya hope she likes fishin!!


Thank you. She likes fishin, but i'm trying to get her to LOVE fishin.



Spectaker said:


> Ended up with a bunch of whiting, two rat reds, one undersized spec and a 3 foot blacktip (I think?).
> Excellent day on the water.


Congrats! Any pictures? What were you throwin at them?


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

That's only decent pic. Phones my camera and I usually leave it in the car for fear of getting sand all over it. 
Whiting, reds and spec were caught 2nd bar with fresh dead shrimp and the shark was caught on a whiting fillet that we yaked out to the third bar. Tried to get out further but those waves were atrocious and we were flipping every time we tried. Was hilarious to watch from the beach though. Lol. My kayak isn't really made to do what we were trying to do. 
Oh, and if someone knows what species of shark that is, I'd appreciate it. My knowledge of sharks is limited at best and despite googling a bunch, I could get a 100% positive I.D. He's small but my first shark so I'm happy with him. My buddy said he thought it was a blacktip?


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Looks like a BT or could be a Spinner often confused with BT. Nice day indeed! Congratz


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

Blacktip for sure. Nice catch. They are pretty good eating at that size too. I know some people that prefer them over trout and flounder.

Make sure you can learn to tell the difference between a blacktip and a spinner before you decide to harvest one. They look very similar, but a spinner has to be 64 inches long to keep while a black tip has to be 24".

Here is a little article that I wrote to help identify some of the gulf coast species.
http://lostboysoutdoors.wordpress.com/2012/08/12/sharkid/


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

HuntinforTail said:


> Blacktip for sure. Nice catch. They are pretty good eating at that size too. I know some people that prefer them over trout and flounder.
> 
> Make sure you can learn to tell the difference between a blacktip and a spinner before you decide to harvest one. They look very similar, but a spinner has to be 64 inches long to keep while a black tip has to be 24".
> 
> ...


Nice article!


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

Yeah, I came unprepared to catch one (Felt pretty irresponsible) and there was no way we could get the hook out without killing it so my friend took it home after we measured it. I put the bait out there for a bull red. Normally I CPR fish and felt kinda bad killing it. Let the blood drain the rest of the day and then put it on plenty of ice. At least hell eat it. 
Thanks for the site. That'll help a lot. Couldn't find a decent page telling the differences between em.


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

I know what you mean. I usually CPR all my sharks, but you had every right to keep it! Don't feel too bad. 

You should come away from the beach learning something new every time. At the end of each of my trips I try to reflect on what I have learned that trip and how I can do things better. 

Keep at it. Yall are doing great and it seems like you got the right attitude. You'll have to come out next time and we can give you some tips.


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

surfguy said:


> Nice article!


Thanks Ron!


----------



## FISHINFOOL87 (Jun 21, 2010)

Very good article!


----------

